# Looking for these items! ❤️



## adriennekim (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## shasha (Apr 20, 2020)

I have a natural sandcastle and can craft you some floral swag!


----------



## shinobirain (Apr 20, 2020)

I can craft the infused-water dispenser in trade for another item or NMT~


----------



## adriennekim (Apr 20, 2020)

SarishaACNL said:


> I have a natural sandcastle and can craft you some floral swag!


Yay!! Thank you! Is there anything you need??

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



shinobirain said:


> I can craft the infused-water dispenser in trade for another item or NMT~


Is there Anything you need? I have bells also!


----------



## shinobirain (Apr 20, 2020)

adriennekim said:


> Is there Anything you need? I have bells also!



Would you by any chance have any of the following?:
cute-paint flooring
cool-paint flooring
Botanical Rug
Pine cones (many of them would be great lol)
Pile of zen Cushions (DIY would be nice)


----------



## adriennekim (Apr 20, 2020)

shinobirain said:


> Would you by any chance have any of the following?:
> cute-paint flooring
> cool-paint flooring
> Botanical Rug
> ...


 

I have cute paint flooring!


----------



## shinobirain (Apr 20, 2020)

adriennekim said:


> I have cute paint flooring!


Awesome! I'd love to do a trade for the flooring if that's good with you. Would you like me to come to you or you to me?


----------



## moomoopickles (Apr 20, 2020)

i have the white cute bed and I can craft you the shell rug if you still don't have it


----------



## adriennekim (Apr 20, 2020)

moomoopickles said:


> i have the white cute bed and I can craft you the shell rug if you still don't have it


 Yes please!!!
Is there anything you need?


----------



## shasha (Apr 20, 2020)

adriennekim said:


> Yay!! Thank you! Is there anything you need??


I'd love any musical instruments/music items if you have them


----------



## adriennekim (Apr 20, 2020)

Ok! Do you mind catalogue trading then?


----------



## btlboxer (Apr 20, 2020)

I've been looking to get rid of my poolside bed for soo long!


----------



## adriennekim (Apr 20, 2020)

btlboxer said:


> I've been looking to get rid of my poolside bed for soo long!


Omg yes!!!!


----------



## rayraysparkles (Apr 20, 2020)

I have the plastic pool, or i did, i can get one from catalogue for you!


----------



## adriennekim (Apr 20, 2020)

Omg thank you!!! Is there anything you’re looking for?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 20, 2020)

i can make both the shell stool and the dog house


----------



## adriennekim (Apr 20, 2020)

staticistic1114 said:


> i can make both the shell stool and the dog house



Can I pay you in igb?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 20, 2020)

adriennekim said:


> Can I pay you in igb?


if you have the materials i can craft for free


----------



## adriennekim (Apr 20, 2020)

What are the materials?


----------



## necronoia (Apr 20, 2020)

can craft you the windflower fan!!


----------



## adriennekim (Apr 20, 2020)

necronoia said:


> can craft you the windflower fan!!


can I pay you igb?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 20, 2020)

adriennekim said:


> What are the materials?


for the stool, 5 cowrie
for the dog house, 10 wood and 7 hardwood + customizing kit to change the color to blue


----------



## necronoia (Apr 20, 2020)

adriennekim said:


> can I pay you igb?



sure sounds good! like 2000 or something should be fine, and don't worry about the materials lol... PM me when you want to make the trade!


----------

